# Vanilla nightclub,anyone been there?



## thedaras (17 Aug 2011)

Hi, looking at bringing some friends to Vanilla nightclub,(its in Donnybrook,Dublin).

Has anyone been there?

What age is the clientele?

Im looking at bringing a few friends from the UK ,who are age 35 to 45..so dont want to go somewhere that is full of 18 year olds,but also want somewhere nice/trendy.


----------



## frash (17 Aug 2011)

It's one of the deals today - presume this isn't a coincidence though
[broken link removed]


----------



## thedaras (17 Aug 2011)

I got that deal in my inbox today,which is why I thought of it,but wouldn't buy it,if the age group is 18-25/30..


----------



## Sunny (17 Aug 2011)

Only there once and it was young. I am 35. I am not probably not the person to give advice though as generally, I have an allergy to nightclubs! You might be better off with some late bars in town.


----------



## thedaras (17 Aug 2011)

Thanks ..think Ill strike it off the list so..
My friends who are coming from Manchester have a lot of choice over there,seems we don't cater too well for the over 30s in Ireland.
Yes,we could and will go for a meal,etc etc,but being over 30 doesn't mean they don't like dancing around their handbags.lol


----------



## horusd (17 Aug 2011)

Why not bring them to one of the gay nightclubs? They are rockin, and far better craic. The George or the Dragon are usually very good for a night out, gay or straight.


----------



## Shawady (17 Aug 2011)

I googled that niteclub and it is part of the Hampton Hotel. As far as I'm aware, that niteclub was called Sachs a couple of years back and it definitely catered for an older crowd.
How old I don't know, but I remember a guy I played football with used to go there, and refered to it as Jurasic Park!


----------

